# Jinko 235 Watt Solar Panel Now at 0.89 Cents per Watt!



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Jinko 235 Watt Solar Panel just for $209!
More details posted here:Jinko 235 Watt Solar Panel

*Jinko Solar PV Panels, Our UK Manufacturer Review*
_Cheap Solar But At What Price?_
"If you are someone who follows the solar power industry and the on-going development of Photovoltaic technology you will no doubt have come across the news concerning *Jinko Solar, the 5th largest manufacturer of solar panels in China.*
Unfortunately for them they had to shut down their plant in Haining City, Shanghai, after 500 protestors demonstrated about water pollution issues caused by toxic waste produced during the procedures used in manufacturing their solar panels. The toxic chemicals were said to have caused the death of a &#8220;large number&#8221; of fish in the nearby river after the waste escaped from an outside storage facility during heavy rains.
To their credit Jinko Solar closed down the plant immediately following the invasion of protestors on September 19th that saw 20 arrested by riot police and sought to clean-up their act.
A month on and the plant was re-opened after completing government inspection upgrades and a review of its operating policies.
Jinko Solar may be back producing its solar panels, but the incident does cast a considerable shadow over the manufacture of PV panels in general and especially by those solar companies considered and renowned for their affordability.
Obviously the environmental issue and bad publicity will affect Jinko Solar in the short term (their share price dropped immediately) but it should be remembered that it doesn&#8217;t mean Jinko make bad solar panels.
What Jinko Solar Are More Famous For&#8230;
In a word &#8211; low budget solar panels that work.
In fact they are one of the few companies to hit a score of 1.5GW total output in 2011 which effectively means that Jinko panels are being bought, installed, and are working very well at generating power from the sun all over the world.
The track record of the company speaks for itself with a variety of systems integrated globally from simple 10 kW installations to major 660kW rooftop arrays in countries that include Italy, Germany, Belgium, France, Spain, Australia, United States, as well as China.
*The main reason why Jinko Solar panels are so low budget is because they are one of the few companies that are vertically integrated, meaning they start from the raw materials and produce every panel component themselves, thus keeping costs down.*
Jinko Solar panels range from 190W to 280W with prices starting from around Â£200 per panel for a 220 watt to Â£225 for a 240W. With an average efficiency rating of between 14% to 14.5% the panels are up there with the best.
Their panels also come with a 5-year workmanship warranty; 12-year output guarantee of 90%, and a 25-year output guarantee of 80%. All Jinko Solar panels come fully certified too from all the leading agencies and inspecting authorities.
Importantly for UK customers, Jinko Solar panels are MCS accredited which means utilising these panels will enable people be eligible for the government&#8217;s Feed-In-Tariff scheme.
Conclusion
Despite recent upsets, Jinko Solar have come a long way as a solar panel manufacturer. Considering they have only been existence since 2006 *Jinko have a workforce of 10,000 at their Chinese facilitie*s and have a growing operations base expanding worldwide.
It is perhaps worth remembering that pollution from manufacturing is one of China&#8217;s greatest dilemmas, and that includes the solar industry which uses toxic chemicals as part of the manufacturing process.
In an effort to go green there are perhaps times when you can&#8217;t have it all. You want to save the planet by going solar but it might come at a price elsewhere environmentally.
Sometimes you just can&#8217;t win, but maybe a partial victory is better than none at all?"
From: Jinko Solar PV Panels - UK Review | Prices, Specs, China | Solar Energy Experts

Boris Romanov
www.borisromanov.com


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Thank you


----------

